# famous people and IBS



## beth07 (Jun 16, 2007)

What do the celebs do if they should get ibs? I'm sure with all their money, they end up getting it fixed, while we just have to suffer w/our problem







I bet they have something that works, b/c it just makes sense that there must be something out there that the celebs could use, but the doctors aren't telling us about it-too expensive.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Money isn't an issue for a "cure." They may get more treatments and have money for them, but IBS is considered chronic and at this time there is not a cure no matter how much you can afford. There in somewhat the same boat really.If you do a search there are a few threads about celebs with IBS. Kelsey and Camille Grammer use to post to the bb once in a while. Camille Grammer has IBS.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Also Tyra Banks, Ricky Carmichael, Kurt Cobain(deceased).


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I wonder how these Size O models cope because to stay that thin they surely are not eating so they must be taking masses of laxatives to maintain their weight. I'd like to know what they do take!


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Salvador Dali wrote a book on farts.Miriam Margolyes is also very proud of her pumps.YW=}}=


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Do a google search for celebrities + IBS or celebrities + IBD and you'll find a number of them who have it. Lynda Carter's Mom, Cybill Shepherd, and Kelsey Grammar's wife all have IBS. And, if you've read my book, Living with IBD & IBS then you know that Shannon Doherty, Marvin Bush (president's brother), Pres. Eisenhower, Pres. Kennedy, and Mary Ann Mobley all have IBD.There's no magical cure that can be bought for either illness. Some people's symptoms are worse than others. Some are able to get a handle on it and some aren't. Some have found that staying focused on work helps take their mind off symptoms. Pres. Kennedy spent most of his life with IBD drugged up but still able to live. Sorry that you're feeling low, but know that status or money aren't really gonna make a hill of beans in curing your IBS or IBD. Elizabeth


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think the celebrities necessarily have some kind of miracle cure. I mean, even if we couldn't afford it surely we'd know what our options are? I just figure that the celebrities with IBS probably have mild cases and are able to get by as best they can, like the rest of us. I can't imagine any of them have severe cases or they simply wouldn't be able to hold these jobs.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I agree-I don't think anyone could keep doing that kind of work if they had very severe IBS. Can you imagine the tabloids if you had an issue with flatulence or LG? Then again, if you were being followed by papparazzi, this might help get rid of them!I also wonder if it's possible that some people in this type of job have retired due to a condition such as this. Sometimes you wonder about an actor or actress who you never hear about anymore even though they apparently haven't passed away.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmm... well I'm hesitant to say this person, but you did say "famous" people, and this was someone that everyone knew...I'm not sure if it was IBS, but I remember, when I had to read "Inside the Third Reich" for a history class, that ### has severe stomach discomfort without a discernable cause. The discomfort he experienced sounded rather similiar to my own, and thus I came to the conclusion it was IBS. Strange, eh?


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

MyOwnSavior said:


> Hmmm... well I'm hesitant to say this person, but you did say "famous" people, and this was someone that everyone knew...I'm not sure if it was IBS, but I remember, when I had to read "Inside the Third Reich" for a history class, that ### has severe stomach discomfort without a discernable cause. The discomfort he experienced sounded rather similiar to my own, and thus I came to the conclusion it was IBS. Strange, eh?


My ex-husband once told me that ### died from having gas all the time. That can't be true, or else us IBSers would be dropping like flies


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I often wonder if models have GI disorders such as IBS... seeing as I'm barely big enough to fit into a size 0 - most 0's just hang off of me even though I eat all the time.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Kelly_K said:


> My ex-husband once told me that ### died from having gas all the time. That can't be true, or else us IBSers would be dropping like flies










That's certainly true. I probably would have died about 10 times over by now, at least... I'm glad to see I wasn't off the mark about ### having bowel issues though. At least one other person "confirmed" what I was saying


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/07082007/gossi...le_pagesix_.htmNew York PostMM TOO FILTHY FOR GABLE July 8, 2007 -- The salacious rumor that Marilyn Monroe and Clark Gable had a torrid sex romp on the set of "The Misfits" has finally been shot down for good. The blond bombshell was too unhygienic for the musta chioed star, according to a new tell-all. In "Clark Gable: Tormented Star," out this September, David Bret writes that the "Gone With the Wind" star was "not in the least amorously interested in Marilyn. In as much as he had a fetish for cleanliness, she could not have been less fastidious regarding per sonal hygiene. Like Jean Harlow, she bleached her pubic hair and never wore panties . . . She suffered from what today would be described as a form of *irritable bowel syndrome*." Just as unappetizing, Bret claims, "she rarely bathed, slept in the nude and ate a lot in bed - shoving what was left on her plate under the sheets before going to sleep." Still, Monroe, whose marriage to Arthur Miller was crumbling, was so smitten with Gable that she was heard proclaiming on the set: "Mr. Gable's in love with me!" And she kept a signed photo of him in her bedroom.


----------



## 19920 (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is Kurt Cobian's take on his health. I have always wondered if he killed himself due to stomach pains or addiction, I am leaning towards the former at this point:"I'm on warm milk and laxativesCherry-flavored antacids"I'm on my time with everyoneI have very bad postureSit and drink Pennyroyal TeaDistill the life that's inside of meSit and drink Pennyroyal TeaI'm anemic royaltyGive me a Leonard Cohen afterworldSo I can sigh eternallyI'm so tired I can't sleepI am a liar and a thiefSit and drink Pennyroyal TeaI'm anemic royaltyI'm on warm milk and laxativesCherry-flavored antacidsSit and drink Pennyroyal TeaDistill the life that's inside of meSit and drink Pennyroyal TeaI'm anemic royalty


----------

